
Who first calculated the distance between the sun and earth and when? - xstartup
How did they calculate it?
======
mtmail
There's a table on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_unit#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_unit#History)
"1 AU" is roughly defined as the distance earth-sun.

------
DrScump
Perhaps someday there will be a simple mechanism for looking up such things on
one's own.

